# Party Shorts



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Okay.... I just love these Party Shorts. 
A great smoke for when time is perhaps limited.
Is there another similiar stick that may be it's equal in price and quality?
Just for the sake of some diversity, if ya know what I mean. 
Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

In price yes, quality is a subjective thingy. I prefer the shorts over any small stick. This being said, Diplomatico #5's, Boli PC's and the very tasty RASCC are excellent. Cuaba Divino's take up some space in the humidor as well. So many cigars so little time and money. :r


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

the boli c.j Bolivars answer to the party short. equals or surpasses it. 

sig I over priced but extremly good, with some age fantastic!


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Mmmm...Cuaba Divinos, excellent little smoke with a completely different taste than the shorts.


----------



## The Master (Dec 26, 2004)

I am a big fan of Partagas Shorts and only stock a few cigars in this size range. The other 2 are the Trinidad Reyes and the Le Hoyo Du Depute. 

For my money I find that the petite corona is a much better value. It is larger and for the small price difference you get a lot more cigar for your money.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

floydp said:


> In price yes, quality is a subjective thingy. I prefer the shorts over any small stick. This being said, Diplomatico #5's, Boli PC's and the very tasty RASCC are excellent. Cuaba Divino's take up some space in the humidor as well. So many cigars so little time and money. :r


what he said...plus the trini reyes.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I am a long time fan of the Short and I think that it is the best bang for the buck by far IMHO. Another cigar to consider is the TPC by San Cristobal...great cigar also.


----------



## kyee (Sep 16, 2005)

Try the Juan Lopez Patricia, or the PC. :w


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Actually I haven't found a PC or TPC that I wouldn't want to keep a few of. They all seem to have a time and place to be smoked. I like the party short but also along the same line is the Boli PC. To me they both have the same strength but different flavor.

The RASCC, Trini Reyes, JL pat's again all have a particular time to be smoked, maybe after breakfast or dinner, or after a night out. It just depends on what your in the mood for.

At times I love the mildness of the cuaba line but then others I'm looking for the spiceyness of the party short or boli pc.

As far as price goes, I don't think you can beat getting this kind of flavor for this price in many other cigars.


----------



## JohnP (Apr 11, 2005)

The monte 5's are good too. Lots of good smokes in this size.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i prefer the BCJ or SCDLH el principe over the partagas short. the short just has never done that much for me. 

bruce


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

These are quite good when well aged, just wish I can hold on to them long enough.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I am like the Dadster, I have not met a small Habanos cigar I didn't like, although most are about 20-40 bucks too high in price to suit me. But if you want similar flavor to the Short, get the 898, If you want similar brain or taste bud attack but IN THAT SIZE, get the Bolivar Coronas Junior. If you want it all, get another job cause when you stop having favorites and just throw a dart at the Habanos Vitola Chart to select your next smoke or purchase, the kids will be going shoeless. Upside is you won't care.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I like Party Shorts but am much more likely to go for a PC (usually Bolivar) instead.


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

calistogey said:


> These are quite good when well aged, just wish I can hold on to them long enough.


Sooo true.....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

_Who doesn't like party shorts? 

_


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

San Cristobal El Principe and Punch RS #12 are two over looked smaller size cigars that are fantastic. The punch is a pc, and the El Prinicipe is a minuto.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> I am like the Dadster, I have not met a small Habanos cigar I didn't like, although most are about 20-40 bucks too high in price to suit me. But if you want similar flavor to the Short, get the 898, If you want similar brain or taste bud attack but IN THAT SIZE, get the Bolivar Coronas Junior. If you want it all, get another job cause when you stop having favorites and just throw a dart at the Habanos Vitola Chart to select your next smoke or purchase, the kids will be going shoeless. Upside is you won't care.


OLS is correct, the party 898 varnished is one of my favorite's and does have similar flavor to the short but not as spicy, at least to me. Now the Boli CJ taste more like the Boli CG than does the Boli short.

Hell I don't know, I love them all for their own reasons.....:r . Now I'm finding that I think of a particular cigar in situations. The other night while sitting out on the deck watching the kids play I thought, this would be a great time to have the Boli Coronas? Instead of thinking of just having a cigar I find my self matching situations up with a flavor???? Is that weird or what?


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

Party Shorts are fantastic PC's. Lately I find myself smoking more and more PC's and my humi currently gives home to Shorts, RACC, Boli PC, Trini Reyes, Monte #5 and am heading out tomorrow to get SCEPrincipe!


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I had one of these thanks to DROB, man it was good, small in size but big in flavor.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

I haven't had a Party Short in a while. I need to grab some more of these.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions.
I'm quite familiar with the Boli PC's as well.
The Trini Reyes sounds intruiging.

I'm liking the smaller smokes quite a bit lately.
Don't want to fire up a double corona or churchill size smoke and then have to rush it.
Smoked a Party Short after the Red Wings (suckers lost) post game dinner Saturday. Just the right size to go with the coffee and B&B.


----------

